# New York City 6/13/14-6/17/14



## jaycee0426 (May 5, 2014)

Hi,
Looking for a New York city reservation for four nights. Our travel party is three adults and a five year old. Open to suggestions.
Thank you,
Jennifer


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 5, 2014)

NYC is very expensive timeshare locale. Most are STUDIO/hotel room type units. Most have no kitchens *or * no stoves & oven type. 

Good luck...


----------



## jaycee0426 (May 15, 2014)

Still Looking for a New York reservation, but need it from June 12th-17th.


----------

